# CC'ers HELP ME!!!



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey there all.
I would like to ask of all the open or concealed carry supporters for your help with this matter.
I'm trying to get an increase the number of supporters for carry of firearms within in Canada. Currently we do not have the right to carry firearms for personal protection unless we have a specific job as classified by the Canadian government (ie. Police Officer, Parks or Game warden, ect )
I be leave that this is a great thing to promote and work towards. I beleave that we are all entitled to defend ourselves, our loved ones, our homes and people who can not fend for themselves.

So please take a minute to register on the forum and help a good cause.

Here are the instructions to help me out.

1. Go to www.canadacarry.org
2. Click on register
3. When registering, under the "Referrer" write timoram
4. Click complete and finalize the account.
5. Make sure you finalize the registration process by clicking the link that is sent to your email.

Please, please, please help this cause!

If you have any questions I would be happy to answer them all.

Regards,

Tim Oram


----------

